# [Flash MX] Bilder verschieben



## Razorhawk (6. Juli 2004)

Ich bin gerade zu blöd dafür.
Ich habe 70 Bilder als BMP für einen Film importiert und ich wollte Fragen wie ich lle Bilder aufeinmal verschieben kann, welche als eine Sequenz angeordnet sind.

Wenn ich auf der Zeitleiste alle Bilder markeire, verschieben sich totzdem nicht alle Bilder sondern nur eines von den vielen.

Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## extracuriosity (7. Juli 2004)

Mach doch einen MovieClip draus, den du dann im Hauptfilm auf die Bühne ziehst. Dann kannst du ihn drehen, verschieben und skalieren, wie du willst.


----------



## Tobias Menzel (9. Juli 2004)

Hi,

der Thread ist zwar schon etwas alt, aber:

- die Bilder nicht auf der Zeitleiste, sondern direkt auf der Bühne selektieren:

- SHIFT-Klick (zum Auswählen mehrerer Objekte) oder
- einen Rahmen um die Objekte ziehen.

dann können Sie (auch wenn es keine Clips oder Gruppen sind), mit der Maus oder den Cursortasten verschoben werden.

Gruß


----------

